# New Pics - May 20, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006May20

Video (6.4 MB): Little Imp Sparrow begging .. dark and
cloudy quality .. taken thru a Kritter Keeper with a days 
work of sparrow "spit" on it .. 

http://www.rims.net/2006May20/HPIM2226.AVI

Not the best pics today but I'm tired and was hurried ..

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, wonderful pictures. And I always have questions.

The little finch doesn't look like the finches around here. Is that a true red/orange in his feathers. He is quite gorgeous.

The racing pigeon looks pretty sick. Do you think he'll make it? (The one with his eye closed).

Do the ducks really preen the rabbit?

Thank you bunches. You're still my hero.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the sparrow is very cute

and so are the other animals

but is this gimpielover's birds?  
http://www.rims.net/2006May20/target11.html


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you do have quite a collection of birds there. I do hope the racing pigeon makes it. Now that I'm starting to see some around where I live, I have a special fondness for them when they can't find their way back home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LondonPigeon said:


> but is this gimpielover's birds?
> http://www.rims.net/2006May20/target11.html


Hi LP,

Nope .. those are my birds. All fairly recent arrivals.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> The little finch doesn't look like the finches around here. Is that a true red/orange in his feathers. He is quite gorgeous.


Hi Maggie .. yes he really is that very vibrant shade of reddish orange. This particular one has more of the red/orange color than most of the males. He really is a beautiful bird.



> The racing pigeon looks pretty sick. Do you think he'll make it? (The one with his eye closed).


The racing pigeon was barely alive at 7 AM this morning and had passed on by 8:30. He was so horribly injured and so very, very thin.



> Do the ducks really preen the rabbit?


Yes, though it's just the little crested blue swedish that does it. The little Pekin is a much more well mannered duckling  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> I do hope the racing pigeon makes it. Now that I'm starting to see some around where I live, I have a special fondness for them when they can't find their way back home.


Sadly, the racing pigeon didn't make it. I, too, always worry about the banded pigeons that end up staying with my feral flock for any length of time. They either don't last too long or do continue on their journey home. Most are with the ferals for only a day or so. Any that stay longer, I do try to catch and return home.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It seems it is always a shock...even though it is expected. Ah, the little sweety, what a pretty pigeon he was too. I'm so sorry to hear he passed, but at least he isn't suffering any more.  

The birds and bunnies are always so cute to look at. I'd love to see the swedish duck preen the bunny..LOL...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm very sorry the racer didn't make it. When they get "that look" it is pretty hard to bring them back. He was a beautiful bird.

Today sure has been sad with now 4 losses among the members.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You certainly do have a lot to care for! That poor male house finch. This time of the year, he probably has a mate and babies out there. 

Those young ducks have such sweet faces! Without the flight feathers, their tiny wings seem so out of porportion to their bodies.

That "wing in front" may be an x-rated picture. 

Do you think that youngster with the bad case of trich will pull through?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> You certainly do have a lot to care for! That poor male house finch. This time of the year, he probably has a mate and babies out there.


It's very likely he does. He has been transferred to my rehabber friend and will hopefully be releasable at some point.



> That "wing in front" may be an x-rated picture.


ROFL! You may be right!  



> Do you think that youngster with the bad case of trich will pull through?


I hope so, but it was in very poor condition when it was transferred to the wildlife care center yesterday.

Terry


----------

